# Rib Rub and Barbeque Sauce Recipe



## wally (Apr 6, 2012)

Does everyone recommend that I purchase Jeff's recipes or are there other's out there that are as good or better?


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 6, 2012)

From all my reading here, everyone recommends Jeff's Rub and Sauce Recipes!


----------



## bassman (Apr 6, 2012)

Go ahead and hit the purchase button.  You won't be sorry.  I always make a double batch and it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## wally (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. I hit the purchase button, made up my grocery list and am headed to the supermarket! Will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 6, 2012)

You wont be disappointed..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe......


----------



## shea1973 (Apr 9, 2012)

That picture makes me want to go and buy the recipe!


----------



## capntrip (Apr 9, 2012)

Great recipes you won't regret the purchase!!


----------



## b00kemdano (May 16, 2013)

How long will this sauce keep?  I made a double batch back in Feb, and (now May), still have some left. 

I don't see any fuzzy stuff, but is it still safe to eat?


----------

